# Green River B Section Fire



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Got off the AB section of the green on Saturday night. There was about 3,000 people launching under the dam on Saturday it was the craziest thing I've ever seen at a boat ramp. Parking was extremely limited. We enjoyed the A stretch down to our camp and had just unloaded when a member of our group noticed some smoke downstream. I climbed up above camp to get a better view and shockingly there was a full blown forest fire blowing up downstream about 300 yards. We made the call to pack up and get out of there. 

As we floated by all of Cottonwood camp was on fire including the outhouse as well as the left side of the river about 300ft downstream.. Just as we went by a helicopter rolled in and dropped a hot shot crew and proceeded to start scooping up water and dumping. It was pretty wild! We ran into a group at Cicada that said they saw a group in two paddle boats go by with heads down saying it was caused by lightning. I believe someone got some photos of these guys. The story I heard was that a group poached Cottonwood and the group that had it reserved showed up and told them to leave. They refused and moved up by the outhouse and proceeded to start a fire which quickly got out of hand. We rowed thru Red Creek in the last bit of light and ended up rowing in the dark by headlamp to the takeout. It made for a really long day and quite the story. Most other groups evacuated as well.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Wow...that is the suck. 

I have that site (Cottonwood) reserved for this weekend. I thought it was unusual when i received a late saturday afternoon phone call from the ranger telling me they switched our site on us, because Cottonwood was closed.

thanks for the info and photos.


----------



## ColMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone know if the Cottonwood campsite is back open? Have a reservation in a couple weeks. Thanks!


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Riverwild,
Glad you and your crew made it out OK. I know what it is to escape a fire while on the Green, 2002 Mustang Fire, caused by driving with a flat that sparked road side grasses
Bless our hot shots!


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

just back and camped at cottonwood. all open. outhouse still there to the disappointment of rangers!
ill post pictures. the rock campfire ring from poachers was still there with their gas station firewood right beside it


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)




----------



## ColMan (Mar 23, 2011)

ENDOMADNESS said:


> just back and camped at cottonwood. all open. outhouse still there to the disappointment of rangers!
> ill post pictures. the rock campfire ring from poachers was still there with their gas station firewood right beside it


Thanks for the info and pics. Nice to see the trees around the tent pads didn't burn (kudos to that hotshot crew). Seems like it's still worth camping there vs. changing sites? Surprised that the outhouse made it through! Was it locked/closed?


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Outhouse open, and definitely worth staying. Barely notice the fire in camp.


----------



## Johnzstz (Jun 3, 2019)

The outhouse is metal and that’s why it didn’t burn down. We also saw the evidence that the morons started a camp fire in the dead grass 100 yards down from cottonwood and had a pile of wood next to it. I hope they catch these fools. Damage was minimal compared to what could have happened. Thanks to the firefighters that made quick work of the extinguishing


----------



## Senor D (May 22, 2018)

Thanks for the pictures and the camp status report. I have that site reserved in the middle of August, I was watching this thread with great interest. 
Maybe now there won't be as big a draw for someone to poach the site from us...


----------



## ColMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Another fire, this time about 15-20mi north of the upper B campsites, moving SE. 1,200ac burned so far. Browns Park Rd and Clay Basin Rd are closed so shuttles could be tough from the dam or LH to Browns Park until they get it under control.


----------



## cowboy907 (May 3, 2017)

read somewhere that they closed B section, here is the facebook link https://www.facebook.com/UtahDWR/


----------



## JamMasterJame (Mar 22, 2013)

Won't be long before this becomes a permitted section because dickbags cant stop being dickbags.


----------

